# 13 minutes of Bliss



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,
it is to some of us,
copied from the vulcan site so i don't think they will mind,
the take off on the morning was something to see, we wathced it from totterdown farm and it didnt look high enough to bank, but hey that Kev geezer knows how to chuck it about, watch the bank at about 10.30,
And what a nice view of the reds smoking up before take off to join her at 11.43,
sit and enjoy,
pity its finishing,





Misty


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Luvly.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Misty!!!

Nicely edited piece of film, and the nearest most of us will get to sitting in a Vulcan jump seat. For me, it was riveting.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Loved every second of it..


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Over the last 8 years I have been lucky enough to see many displays by XH558.
Several stand out in my memory including Kev's first Fairford take off a few years ago.
This years Riat display on the Saturday must have been the best ever though. Not only that dramatic takeoff but the 'zoom' climb at the end was just incredible. Standing right underneath her as she climbed she looked almost vertical and the wing over at the top looked completely inverted.
After landing Kev told us he thought it was his best display. No one in the Vulcan Village was going to argue with that. 

Boy, will we miss the old girl. :frown2:

Richard.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant 

Bit cramped in there though.

On the bomb bay doors what was the significance of the "season Plaques"?


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

On the bomb bay doors what was the significance of the "season Plaques"? 


They have the names of all the people who contributed at a set level to the upkeep of it during that particular season.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MoocherMcGee said:


> On the bomb bay doors what was the significance of the "season Plaques"?
> 
> They have the names of all the people who contributed at a set level to the upkeep of it during that particular season.


Ah, of course, thanks


----------

